# What cold weather gear do you use?



## diatribe (Jun 7, 2004)

Hello all,

I'm a semi-regular commuter that wants to get back into the full swing of an every day commute to work.

The ride is through Philly (Aldan area, across 57th street to City Line Ave in Bala Cynwyd) and looking for suggestions on some cold weather gear.

I'm planning on starting around the first of January. Thats when my monthly transpass expires plus the deadline starts ticking for "getting into prime shape" time for my wedding in mid-April.

I have no problems making the very easy commute (10 miles each way), have no problems hauling clothes in my bags, but need some input on what to wear during the actual commute.

I've been looking at the Under Armour www.underarmour.com and they seem to have the most complete sets of gear and the customer service guy was great in making some suggestions but thought it would be best to run it by some other commuters first.

This is what I was looking to get:

Allseason Metal Series Long Sleeve - base layer shirt
Kipper Zip - Outer layer shirt

Cold Gear Action legging - base pant
Sonic pant - outer layer pant

Any thoughts or suggestions on other gear?

Thanks,
diatribe


----------



## damon (Dec 24, 2001)

diatribe said:


> The ride is through Philly (Aldan area, across 57th street to City Line Ave in Bala Cynwyd) and looking for suggestions on some cold weather gear.


So, for those of us not so familiar with Philly, can you give an idea of what typical winter conditions might be like (temp, precipitation, etc.)? I doubt the stuff i used during alaskan winters would be of any use to you... 

-Damon


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*I live in Harrisburg. Here's what I wear;*



diatribe said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm a semi-regular commuter that wants to get back into the full swing of an every day commute to work.
> 
> ...


My commute is only 5.6 miles one-way but coming home is @ midnight, so it can get pretty chilly (less than 20f). For temps down to the low 40's, I use a poly-pros SS t-shirt as a base, a medium wt "wickers" LS mid layer, and a PI Kodiak jersey with wool socks, my mtb shoes and shoe covers (Defeet slipstreams), and Hind thermal tights or similar, plus a skull cap under my helmet and Castelli windstopper gloves. If it gets colder than that, instead of the PI jersey, I'lll wear my Nalini winter jacket and a warmer pr of tights as well as neoprene booties over my mtb shoes. Hope this helps!


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Everything*



diatribe said:


> ,Any thoughts or suggestions on other gear?
> 
> Thanks,
> diatribe


I have all kinds of things for winter riding and commuting. I do a lot of layering because what I need on the morning commute is not necessarily what I need in the evening when it usually is warmer. I live in Baltimore, so my weather conditions are not too different from yours. The two most important things for me in cold weather are having something to block the wind on the front and something that breathes out the back. If I could only buy one cycling specific garment for winter riding it would be Craft's base layer with a front wind blocking panel. http://www.worldcycling.com/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=CRA02LSW&Category_Code=BaseLayer It will allow you to extend anything else you wear (long-sleeved jersey, jacket, etc) for another 5-10 degrees. It is expensive, but worth it. The next thing that I would recommend is a pair of tights with some type of wind blocker on the front. I have a pair of PI Am Fibs that I have worn for several years and still are in good shape.


----------



## Osager (Sep 8, 2004)

*Good start*

I picked similar gear as you to start. I also had a fairly cheap beanie for under my helmet, and some non-cycling gloves.

I rode on a pretty cold day, and the only parts of me that got cold were my chin and my feet. My hands actually got too warm, then they got sweaty and wet, and then they were uncomfortable.

Think about some wool socks, perhaps some cold-weather cycling gloves, and maybe a balaclava. Or not, I just like writing the word balaclava.

P.S. (a propos of a different posting of yours) I don't think I am ready for aggressive urban biking with you, but I will consider it a personal goal toward which I will work hard. Just as you are getting in shape for your wedding, so did I. But that was five years ago and I am fat now.


----------



## pinerider (Aug 12, 2004)

This'll be my third winter bike commuting, I ride as long as the temp is above -15C (5F) depending on wind conditions. I'm not quite as technical with my clothing selection. I have a Louis Garneau Spotlite jacket, it's windproof and waterproof and has lots of venting (venting is very important!). My base layer is a polyester bike shirt and lycra bike shorts. Depending on how cold it is, I wear a long sleeve polyester shirt and a polyester fleece shirt for when it's colder. Just a pair of lined nylon track pants for the legs, might add a pair of longjohns when it gets really cold. For the hands, I have lobster claw mitts by Auclair (Paris Glove Co.) and for the feet I have a pair of Sorels for the platform pedals, and a pair of Descent booties for the clipless pedals. For the head, I have been surprisingly warm with a Louis Garneau balaclava - I wear this even when it's warmer out (near freezing) because it keeps my neck warm and you just pull the face part down below your chin. It's nice and thin and fits under the helmet well. I bought a helmet cover this year, have only used it for rainy stuff so far.

From the message boards I visit I can see there is a huge difference in people's tolerance to cold. Basically just try different stuff and use what works. My commute is 7.5 miles, half of which is along the shore of Lake Ontario, so there is always a wind from somewhere, but sometimes the wiind off the lake is warmer than the outside temperature. I always make sure I have extra stuff with me in case it gets colder during the work day.


----------



## dyg2001 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Try Wool*

I am a relative novice all-season commuter, but here's what I've been using for Madison WI:

Bike:
Surly Cross-Check cyclocross bike, singlespeed, fenders
Light & Motion light, Vista taillights on helmet and bike
Carradice SQR Slim saddlebag or Chrome Metropolis messenger bag
Nokian Hakka W106 studded tires when the roads get icy

Clothes:
Helmet
Helmet cover: Illuminite or waterproof
Skullcap for cool: Lycra (Pearl Izumi) or wool (Smartwool)
Balaclava for cold: Lycra (Pear Izumi) or wool (Icebreaker)
Top layers: wool (Icebreaker, or stuff from Rivendell)
Jacket: Windstopper (Castelli) for dry, waterproof shell (Gill) for rain
Bike bibshorts
Tights, normal or thermal weight
Marmot waterproof hiking pants for rain
Sidi MTB shoes, with overbooties for rain
For cold, Lake MXZ300 shoes
Gloves: Windstopper (Performance), thermal (PI Amphib), or lobster (PI)

The Merino wool stuff from Icebreaker of New Zealand is fabulous. Expensive, but really comfortable and warm. Not itchy at all, and doesn't stink--I only wash my commuting outfit once per week. The tops have thumb-loops to keep them tucked under your gloves. I layer a lightweight (Skin 200 Mondo Zip) or midweight (Contour 260 Tech Top) longsleeve top over a lightweight T-shirt (Skin 200 Contour Crew). Here's some links:
http://www.icebreaker.co.nz/
http://www.rutabaga.com/manufacturer.asp?mid=292


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

One thing issue with using UnderArmor pants would be getting them caught in the chain. I saw some UnderArmor stuff at the local Gart Sports and it looks really nice but I'm not too sure how warm it would actually keep you. 

I would look into at least cycling specific tights. Everything else can be a miss-mash of whatever.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

*layering principle*

I ride in temperatures down to -20C, though thankfully it isn't always this cold. My kit usually consists of layering with various fleeces and a good shell jacket, e.g. gore-tex. Depending on the temperature, my outfit alternates like this:
- Thin polypro balaclava or a thicker Patagonia balaclava
- regular mittens or Gore-Tex overmitts lined with thick wool mitts inside
- regular hiking boots vs heavy duty Sorels (I get rid of my SPDs in the winter and go with regular flat pedals)
- a thin fleece hat versus a think wool hat with ear flaps (both fit well under my helmet)
- probably the most underrated piece I have is ski goggles for really nippy days. 
- studded tyres from Nokian, which I consider essential for riding through heaps of snow and on icy conditions.
- a good, reliable Jet Lite system, since we have daylight from 10-14 during the middle of winter.
Hope this helps, 
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## damon (Dec 24, 2001)

*Modularity*

What i've done that has proven successful (for me) over a variety of riding conditions is to bring small things that have a relatively big impact.

Warm weather = baggies and a jersey
Cool weather = warm + arm and leg warmers
Cold/rainy weather = cool + rain jacket and pants

Pick your gloves and shoes accordingly (although i typically wear the same shoes down to freezing, and just beef up the socks).

This kit will get me from as warm as i want to go to a little below freezing, and i can always carry my cool and cold weather upgrades with me in my bag since they pack up so small. I never have to worry about being caught out in freak weather since i'll carry a full years worth of gear all year 'round (the extra 2 pounds of clothes isn't at all noticeable). Admittedly, i like cold weather, so feeling the brisk air isn't a problem for me. I also subscribe to the philosophy - if you are cold, ride faster! 
That said, when i was winter commuting in alaska (-20F at times), you certainly have to get a lot more drastic, but it is definitely doable.

-Damon


----------



## phlebas (May 21, 2004)

I ride in Vancouver, we get temperatures in the mornings around the freezing point, but mostly about 2-5C. We get a lot of rain. I wear a Goretex Jacket by MEC, but it's a bit heavy and not very breathable, I'm hoping for a Sugoi Defiant jacket under the tree. I usually wear just a Sugoi Velo light thermal jersey under the jacket, but will wear my summer shortsleeve jersey as a base layer if it gets down to 0C. I wear regular shorts under light thermal tights (Sugoi Busoi), Cannondale booties over my SPD's if its raining. I changed to the Sugoi tights this year from a pair of wool tights with nylon fronts, the new tights are more comfortable and dryer when it gets really wet, but they are too warm if the temperature gets above 10C, I plan to get a lighter set in the spring. I used to wear a pair of Axiom gloves with neoprene backs and leather grips, but they wore out and I bought a pair of Cannondale gloves this past weekend, they are warm (too warm?) and should be pretty waterproof, but they have a liner that seems to slip around, making me a little unsure on the handlebars, I'll see if I get used to them.
I have become a big Sugoi fan this year, their stuff fits well for me and it works, bit expensive though.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*never thought of ski goggles!*

sounds like a good idea.

top to bottom I use:

balaclavas, usually one, more if it's really cold.

GoreTex wind stopper gloves unless it's wicked cold, then expedition weight mittens.

EMS Bergalene thermal long sleeve shirt 

wool jacket with nylon front circa 1988. 

bib shorts

poly=propelene/lycra tights of various thicknesses. most are old so even if I could remember what the products were called I have no idea if they are still made.

army surplus wool/polypropelene socks and sometimes gore-tex booties that go under my leather tennis sneakers or running shoes. if snow is forecast for the ride home I can leave the bike and jog.


----------



## Chris T (Jul 19, 2002)

*Depends on the weather*

I used to live in Vancouver, B.C. where it never got really cold (around freezing), but poured rain constantly (or at least drizzled) from about October to April. Clothing needed there was much different from clothing needed where I am now in Alberta, where the winter temps are much colder, but the climate much drier. So, depending on what the humidity/precip is like in Philly, that will dictate what to wear.

I have been riding everyday so far this winter with the exception of the -32C day last week. I've been quite comfortable down to -20C (except my fingers, I plan to switch to mitts!) with the following:

Base layer of biking socks, tights, jersey (long-sleeved or with arm warmers). Over top of this I wear wool socks, an fugly pair of fleece jogging pants, and a fleece jacket. On top of this I have my regular pair of old running shoes plus cycling booties and my gore-tex jacket. On my head I've got a thin fleece cycling balaclava plus I wrap the rest of my face and neck with an older fleece scarf. Plus of course helmet and gore-tex, lined gloves. 

Lots of layers, as it will often start around -15C and get up to around freezing. Mostly crappy old clothes, because the slop on the road is pretty hard on commuting. The gore-tex booties and jacket are essential, as they keep out the wind (which there always is when cycling, even if it's dead calm outside). I don't go fast in the winter, and don't care to. I've found riding on fresh fallen snow (as long as there isn't ice underneath) a wonderful experience, especially given all the extra light from the reflection.

Good luck!

Chris


----------



## ks1g (Jan 31, 2004)

*Block the wind*

The absolutely most important garments for me are the ones blocking the wind. With them, I find I don't need as much base and insulating layers, hands, head, and feet are OK, and my core/trunk is probably too warm by the end of my morning commute (6 miles). When I tried riding without windproof clothes, much heavier insulating layers were quite inadequate. A windproof jacket, gloves, booties, and a baclava, beanie, or at least a headband to cover the ears takes care of the wind for me. Cycling tights have so far been adequate for my legs. Granted, the DC area isn't as cold as Philly or further north - we're just starting to get temperatures you folks further north have had for at least a month now.


----------

